# 4 boys



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I am hoping to aquire 4 baby boys now that I am rat free. So if anyone knowsof availability in my corner of the planet, let me know. I would rather avoid using a pet store. Thanks.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-pets/truro/baby-rats-for-sale/1103711486
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-pets/dartmouth/baby-rats-ready-to-go/1102822890
http://www.ratshackforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=38

I can scour the depths of google more if none of that is close to you


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I highly recommend https://www.facebook.com/groups/OntarioRodentBreeders/

It says Ontario but I think it has breeders/owners from all over as well as some in the states near the border, like myself  
You can post to see if anyone has anything available or if anyone is close enough to you atleast.

Atlantis Rattery
Rambling Rats
Pixies Pocket Pets

Are some good Canadian Breeders I know, you can prob google them to find their pages. Idk if they will have stuff available but it can't hurt to ask


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting those leads. I have a few snags on my endright now but I hope to act on getting some new ratties in a month or so.


----------

